# Plakat erstellen



## Blümchen (24. Juli 2005)

ich habe da mal eine ganz Spezielle Frage na die User die sich mit Plakaten und so auskennen. Ich bzw. wir sind gerade dabei eine Seite Online zu bringen, da zählt natürlich auch Werbung eine große Rolle. Jetzt konnte ich aber mit ein paar Geschäften verhandeln, dass wir ein kleines Plakat aufhängen dürfen!

So nun meine Frage an euch! Wie wurdest Ihr das ganze gestalten. Hier mal ein Paar Infos zu der Seite. Ach ja die Größe sollte ein A4 Blatt sein!

Was bietet alles die Seite:

-	Infos über die Stadt
-	Infos über Veranstaltungen ( Tag- und Nachtleben )
-	Bilder
-	Eine Community
-	Interviews
-	Gewinnspiele
-	Lifestyle

Joa das war das eigentlich so im groben. Ach ja die Seite hat die Farben ( Schwarz, rot, Orange, Weiß )

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da ein wenig helfen! 

Gruß Blümchen

PS: Sollte das in der falschen Rubrik sein bitte ich das in die richtgie zu verschieben!


----------



## Bandit_profi (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

wenn das Plakat ganz gezielt die Internetseite präsentieren soll, würde ich auf jedenfall die Farben in irgend einer Form versuchen mit ein zu bringen.

Vorschlagen für das Aussehen möchte ich folgendes.

Ich würde ein ganz bestimmte Stelle in der Stadt nehmen, die auf dem ganzen Plakat zu sehen ist. Dann würde ich versuchen eine Art Riß hinein zu bringen, also zwischen Tag und Nacht. Meinet wegen von der linken unteren Ecke zur oberen rechten. Die linke Seite zeigt die Stelle irgendwie in der Nacht (Leute die Spass haben, Party machen oder so) und die ander Seite zeigt das Leben am Tag (Leute kaufen ein oder sehen sich irgend etwas an). Dann würde ich zum Beispiel auf die Seite "der Nacht" Dinge wie Lifestyle, Interviews, Veranstaltungen schreiben, auf der anderen Infos über die Standt usw.

Das wäre mir jetzt so auf anhieb eingefallen, man muss halt sehen wie sich das ganze umsetzten lässt.

Gruß, Bandit


----------



## Blümchen (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

hmm wenn ich mir deine Idee so vorstelle, dann ist das echt eine sehr gute Idee. Aber ich habe leider gar keine Ahnung wie ich an die ganze Sache gehen soll. 

Also es geht um die Stadt Köln! Da habe ich gerade mal bei googel gesucht nach Bildern. Ich dachte da an folgende:

Nachtleben:

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de-DE:official_s&sa=G

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de-DE:official_s&sa=G

http://www.cologne-in.de/dance/fotos/mtc.jpg

http://www.cologne-in.de/dance/fotos/warehouse.jpg

http://www.xtratrix.de/Autoren/42388731/kln-brck/hzollern/hoz-1.htm


Tableben:

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de-DE:official_s&sa=G

Hmm Ok was denkt Ihr denn? Wenn da eines dabei währe wie könnte man das nun auf der Seite machen dass man das eben getrennt hat? Es sollte ja auch von einem in das andere Laufen oder? 

Dann wo sollte das Logo drauf? Und was für eine Schrift sollte man da nehmen? 

Zu den Farben noch was:

Ich denke dass ich Hintergrund Schwarz nehme oder?

Gruß Blümchen


----------

